
The YCombinator Clones - mattculbreth
http://gigaom.com/2007/04/25/the-ycombinator-clones/
======
far33d
Looks like the ycombinator (the company) has been ycombinator'd (the function)

------
dawie
Competition is good though. Every time any blogger or journalist talk about a
early seed venture company they mention, hey its kinda like YC except for this
that and the other thing... Vary good press for YC

------
mattculbreth
It's definitely getting very meta around here.

